# Nissan Engine noise now louder



## Kanyembe (Dec 21, 2004)

After removing injector pump and fixing it back on nissan datsun diesel td 23, the engine noise is louder than before. could any one know whether this is to do with pump angle whether toward or away from engine?. At one angle too away from engine , it failed to start. closer it started but too noisy.

assist.
Dan


----------

